# Wyred 4 Sound MC5 (3x500x 2x250) Series 5 Channel Amplifier Review Discussion Thread



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

*Wyred4Sound MC5 (3x500,2x250) Review*










*MSRP:* $3,595
*Value:* :4.5stars:
*Fit & Finish:* :5stars:
*Home Theater Performance:* :5stars: 
*Music Performance:* :5stars: 
*Overall:* :5stars:​
*Final Thoughts*

As an owner of Wyred 4 Sound gear, I'm obviously proud to state that every product of theirs I have encountered is a representation of the intersection between quality and value that this industry so rarely offers. The MC5 is powerful, it’s well engineered, and it’s brilliantly well matched to a high end multi-channel audio setup that has requirements of both incredible fidelity and effortless output. Where the MC5 truly shines is in comparison to much more expensive esoteric multi-channel amplifiers that are based upon the same technologies (Class D amplification). Compare the MC5 to these competitors and you begin to understand the incredible value it represents. High dollar chassis designs and ample hyperbole rarely translate into real-world performance and in the case of pairing the MC5 with the Legacy Focus SE’s, or even my humble Paradigm Studios – it’s hard to imagine any amplifier performing better at less than 3 times the price. Highly Recommended.









*For the Full Review: Click Here!*


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Great Review! I'm a fan of Wyred4Sound's stuff, as well. Their amps sound fantastic and are pretty affordable, too!


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

Considering what other Class D amps cost - they are an amazing value - especially when you consider the quality of their gear.


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

In the review, I didn't see things mentioned like idle power consumption and distortion with respect to output. Are those specs able to be attained or is the amp already sent home?


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

The reason we don't have distortion and detailed measurements of that sort are purely an equipment limitation. While we do have the equipment to functionally measure speakers and audio gear with a microphone, testing amplifiers at the output level accurately is quite difficult. One day we hope to purchase that caliber of testing gear - however at this time it's not feasible since the price tag is close to $30,000.

http://ap.com/products/apx585


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow, that's a nice piece of equipment there! I didn't even know something like that existed. I assumed folks used a large resistor bank and an oscilliscope. In the future, I wish you luck when deciding if you should buy an amp tester or a new car, because I know what my wife would say if I presented her that choice.


----------



## kevon27 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dave Upton said:


> The reason we don't have distortion and detailed measurements of that sort are purely an equipment limitation. While we do have the equipment to functionally measure speakers and audio gear with a microphone, testing amplifiers at the output level accurately is quite difficult. One day we hope to purchase that caliber of testing gear - however at this time it's not feasible since the price tag is close to $30,000.
> 
> Have you guys ever thought about partnering with other sites to share reviews? Audioholics has the thingy that measures amps. How about sending them amps, they do the 'hard work' and both sites post the review.
> 
> Or, you can have a Home Theater Shack fund raiser..


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

kevon27 said:


> Dave Upton said:
> 
> 
> > The reason we don't have distortion and detailed measurements of that sort are purely an equipment limitation. While we do have the equipment to functionally measure speakers and audio gear with a microphone, testing amplifiers at the output level accurately is quite difficult. One day we hope to purchase that caliber of testing gear - however at this time it's not feasible since the price tag is close to $30,000.
> ...


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

I have this same amp, with 2 more 250w modules.... they are spectacular in every aspect...

I have tried a few amps and short of pro amps, you'll be hard pressed to find the clean power these things deliver for the money....


----------



## Kain (Mar 2, 2009)

I am considering the MC5x500 for my Klipsch RF-7 mains, RC-7 center, and RS-7 surrounds. The RF-7s have dip to around 2.8 ohms at certain frequencies. Will this amp be up to the task with these speakers? I was told ICE amps don't like low impedance.

Secondly, any comments/opinions on how this amp compares to the Parasound Halo A51 and Sunfire TGA-7401?


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

I would give the folks at W4S a call and ask them about low impedance - I haven't used any speakers that exhibit that particular problem with my current amp or the MC when I reviewed it. 

As for sound, I personally consider this superior to both the Parasound and Sunfire sonically, as I like a truly neutral amp that gets out of the way.


----------

